# 2019 Rogue Settings Display screen... Giving me fits.



## Capecodbeachfront (Aug 27, 2020)

I went over the settings display with salesman. Have most settings & functions set. BUT I would like to get 'current" mpg shown on screen. I can get the AVERAGE MPG shown with the constantly moving bar chart shown but not really what I want. I then got the Trip Odometer shown A or B. And it does show an 'average' MPG at the bottom which is okay but still not current. I think remember there was a "pedal" or "instant" setting for the display? Is that what I am looking for? "INSTANT" sounds right but then what is the "PEDAL" setting ? As you can tell I am new to Nissan terminology. Rogue replaced an Equinox. Other car is a Prius V which has much simpler display of current MPG. Love the row of 'stacks' that the Prius shows for current trip MPG. Simple things for simple minds? 
Also there is a tiny pencil eraser sized touch up of the White Pearl paint. The touch up lacks the sheen of the Pearl coating. Rubbing your finger over it you can feel the difference in slickness. Can top coat be added? Sadly I am worried in a year or two parking dings will make the car look like a spotted leopard. Buyers remorse... already.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Capecodbeachfront said:


> Also there is a tiny pencil eraser sized touch up of the White Pearl paint. The touch up lacks the sheen of the Pearl coating. Rubbing your finger over it you can feel the difference in slickness. Can top coat be added? Sadly I am worried in a year or two parking dings will make the car look like a spotted leopard. Buyers remorse... already.


Base coat paint has no weather or UV resistance and if it isn't fully covered with pure clear the color will change and fade with time. Because single stage urethanes and clear urethanes are compatible, you can spray *clear* over the sprayed area with no problem. This will increase the depth of the gloss. You can followup after spaying the *clear* with super fine wet sandpaper to smooth out the edges of the spray.


----------



## Capecodbeachfront (Aug 27, 2020)

Thank you, sounds like they should be able to add the clearcoat.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

That's something you can do yourself very easily. You can buy a small 5oz can of "clear top coat"; the brand I use is "Dupli-color Auto Spray". Take a newspaper and cut a small round hole that's slightly larger then the repair area and tape the newspaper to the body; this eliminates all that overspray that you would have to remove. Give it at least several hours to dry, then take the super fine wet sandpaper (wet the sandpaper with water) and *gently* sand the feather edges to eliminate the paint lines . This is how I've done it.


----------



## Capecodbeachfront (Aug 27, 2020)

Right now the repair appears darker, with less sheen in comparison to the rest of the paint. From the side you can see the lack of clearcoat as the profile is sunken. I am going to discuss it with body shop but I do not expect to get much satisfaction. Bought as a certified used Rogue with 4000 miles but somehow I missed the tiny ding along side the drivers door. Crazy thought... but would a bit of toothpaste act as a compound?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Whoever tried to fix the ding on the paint, probably used a small touch-up can to match the White Pearl paint; an exact match many times is not possible due to the age of the paint, long term oxidation and environmental effects.

I would _NOT_ use tooth paste or a commercial rubbing compound …even compound designed specifically for clear coat finishes …but _ESPECIALLY NOT_ plain old paste rubbing compound,. This stuff can scratch and ruin the paint if you don't know what your doing with it.

If you want to cover the repair spot with "clear", it's best to follow my procedure that I outlined in my previous post. Compare your costs - you doing it yourself or a body shop doing it.


----------



## Capecodbeachfront (Aug 27, 2020)

Rogue is a certified used model with under 5000 miles on it. Ding had to have been repaired right at the dealer. Almost looks like it was spot filled then not finished from that point on? If it was not right by the drivers side door it would not be so annoying. Looks like a spot of dirt, about the size of a pencil eraser. Lighten it, then apply clear coat and it would be passable. I am hoping dealer will make it right... fingers-crossed.


----------



## Capecodbeachfront (Aug 27, 2020)

Ding repaired! Dealer body shop guy recognized it as a paint rub not a ding. In less than 10 minutes I had the car back good as new! Used something like a compound to lift the paint rub that had been transferred on to our Rogue. Looks great.


----------



## pclilien (Apr 25, 2019)

Select ECO and then in your drivers screen select Trip 2 and mpg. That will provide you the closest to what you are describing.


----------



## Capecodbeachfront (Aug 27, 2020)

After a week plus a few days I think ECO Trip2 does give a 'current' mpg reading like you said. So I am going to try to keep TRIP 1 as a longer term MPG reading. TRIP 2 as more of a short term... right now I THINK it resets itself so each start is a new trip? If not I will reset TRIP 2 when I want a better MPG reading for individual trips. Right now I am getting upper 20's with no extended highway travel. Far from my Prius V but way better than my wife's Equinox had been. So far we do like the car but does everyone own a White or Grey Rogue! Feel like I am driving a fleet rental car!


----------



## pclilien (Apr 25, 2019)

Trip 1 is the long term, resets only with your command. Trip 2 is automatically reset each time the power is removed. It allows for the display on shut down of the mpg of the trip.


----------



## Capecodbeachfront (Aug 27, 2020)

Part of my confusion was Salesman led me to believe the ECO Trip1 Trip2 displays were tied to Trip Odometer TripA TripB. Technology overload..... Still hard to believe with all the tech settings, Nissan refused to have a digital speedometer display. That is an Equinox and Prius feature my wife and I BOTH miss on the Rogue!


----------

